# Goose bands How many have you missed..........



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I figured every one tells the stories of how they shot a goose with a band on it and they post there pictures of it and their story and every one congratulates them on shooting the bird, but relisticley there are those waterfowl that come into your spread that you see the bands on them, and you get so antsy to shoot them because you know thay have a nice neckcollar on, and you shoot at them three times and you miss. When the flock of birds is all gone you are left kicking uke: the dirt and wondering why :eyeroll: .

So let's start a blog of all those times you missed that one bird you never wished you would of missed. :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Well luckily that hasnt happened to me yet! both the neck collars that i have seen i had shot them in one shot, im sure the day will come when i miss that fine bird with plastic around its neck. :beer:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I was snow goosin' 3 springs ago and 3 collared specks landed right in the kill hole.


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

i havent missed one yet bc i have not seen one yet :eyeroll:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

Killed 6 with bands on them yesserday


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

i shot a green neck collared snow goose in the but and dropped a leg a couple years ago and then my buddy down from me farther shot and broke his wing and got him


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Never missed on that I know of.

Got screwed on a banded mallard. I was in the middle, shot the middle drake out of three drakes. Lefty was banded, righty was banded, my middle one had nothing. :******:

Counted nine collars one day last spring, 80-100 yards high though. Talk about frustrating!


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

I was with collar boy and i was in a ditch about a half mile away and i had a honker and a red neckbanded blue come right over me but didnt see it until it was in the middle of the field....Also seen two more in the same ditch a red and blue one but that is my story


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Never missed on that I know of.
> 
> Got screwed on a banded mallard. I was in the middle, shot the middle drake out of three drakes. Lefty was banded, righty was banded, my middle one had nothing. :ticked:
> 
> Counted nine collars one day last spring, 80-100 yards high though. Talk about frustrating!


Had that happen a couple years ago, I set up the decoys and did everything, but decided to let my two friends shoot first. 4 geese came in, 4 geese died, 4 bands.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

whiffed on a blue collared snow this fall, worst part was the blue in the bunch of 5 had a green collar too. If we had a breath of wind that morning could've let them make the turn and maybe whacked em both.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I Missed out on a REward Snow. I was on the Right and shot it and picked it up and my buddy Said a stray BB might have hit him so we had to Draw HE got it :******:









Also I missed out on two collars. I Decided to drive my car one night on a scouting trip had a green and whitecollar on a blue at thrity yard no gun :******:, Also Last season I had a Collard Swan Black and yellow swimming in the decoys no tag this year.


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

I was huntin earlier this season, and I had shot a bird, and one guy huntin with us, jumped up and said he shot the bird, i know i shot it, but i let him go, he goes and gets the bird, and lifts it up and it had a neck and 2 leg bands, i was ******. it ruined my day


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

A few years ago I had a green neck band snow coming into the decoys but before he got there, my dad shot at a single that flew over him, and never seen that goose for the rest of the trip


----------



## jmayerl (Mar 21, 2007)

Last October my wife(who only comes along maybe once a week) was sitting between myself and the two other guy that hunt with me, laying out for honkers. Just before last light a flock of 20-30 starts coming at us from the south. Since I do the flaging and calling, I'm locked on the big flock coming towards us. Suddenly a single slips in from our left and circles right over our feet, 5 feet off the ground. It went around in front and then flew away. The main flock was maybe 200 yards out. They continued on there way in and we got our limit of 8 out of the one flock. It was amazing, and I was so happy for everyone, but then my wife pipes up and asked if any of them are banded. After a quick onceover I tell her no should one be. "Duh, that one that right in front before the flock came in had a band on its leg." Then one of the other guys also says they thought they saw a band. I was so mad I could hardly take it. Then I thought to myself, I just scolded two of these people the day before for busting before I called the shot. Serves me right, everyone that now hunts with me knows that it is ok to shoot before I call the shot as long as the bird dies and is banded.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

The first time I ever saw a banded canadian goose was out on my lake home in Minnesota, I was paddling my paddle boat into shallow water areas where i know the geese lay there eggs every year, it was vary early spring and the geese hadn't started the intense matting prosses yet. I paddled up to a pair of honkers and they let me get realy close to them, and to my amazment the female honker had a metal leg band on her leg. I was so angery that I didn't bring my camera with because i always take pictures of nature, I figured that I would just come back the next day and get a nice picture of the goose on my lake with the band on it. As i returned the next day I never did see the goose, and havn't seen it since that day. There are so many geese on my lake that I'm pritty sure that it is still there. Even though it wasn't hunting season i still enjoyed observing my first banded goose alive and in action.

I have never fealt a more peacfull feeling in my life with nature, because the goose was only huntable to the mind and eyes.


----------

